# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Lập trình Socket bất đồng bộ (Asyn Socket)

## tranhuytn668

xin chào các bạn, hiện tại mình đang lập trình một
chương trình client winform nhỏ sử dụng giao tiếp socket bất đồng bộ. theo đó, mình làm theo hướng dẫn trên các trang mạng và chương trình đã chạy được. vấn đề phát sinh là: khi khởi động chương trình thì chương trình tiêu tốn khoảng 58mb
ram. khi server gởi dữ liệu cho mình và mình không gởi xác nhận ( theo yêu cầu riêng là cần xác nhận) thì chương trình tốn khoảng trên dưới 60mb và điều này là bình thường. tuy nhiên, nếu gởi xác nhận lại server (khoảng 100.000 lần) thì chương trình tiêu tốn khoảng 120mb và chương trình xử lý rất chậm.
mình tham khảo một số diễn đàn và chưa tìm ra được câu hỏi. nên đăng lên đây mong "cao nhân" giúp đỡ.

----------


## phuong3992

khi server gởi dữ liệu cho mình và mình không gởi xác nhận ( theo yêu cầu riêng là cần xác nhận) thì chương trình tốn khoảng trên dưới 60mb và điều này là bình thường. tuy nhiên, nếu gởi xác nhận lại server (khoảng 100.000 lần) thì chương trình tiêu tốn khoảng 120mb và chương trình xử lý rất chậm.
mình tham khảo một số diễn đàn và chưa tìm ra được câu hỏi. nên đăng lên đây mong "cao nhân" giúp đỡ.

----------


## phuong3992

xin chào các bạn, hiện tại mình đang lập trình một
chương trình client winform nhỏ sử dụng giao tiếp socket bất đồng bộ. theo đó, mình làm theo hướng dẫn trên các trang mạng và chương trình đã chạy được. vấn đề phát sinh là: khi khởi động

----------

